# Sig P250 vs. Beretta 92F



## Pistol_N00b11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey all. I am looking around into getting a start and I am doing some research on what is a good one to conceal. I know I want something a little on the smaller side, so I don't have the bulge but at the same time I want something of substance. I am thinking of 2 in particular, not sure if the dimensions as I am imagining them are the truth though. I am very interested in the Sig P250 as it is compact but still has the .45 ACP, which if I recall correctly is a pretty decent round. I am also considering the Beretta 92F. I know this is at least a bit bigger but I like that it too is a decent round for protection with the 9mm.

Any advice anyone can spot me? Opinions on which is better? All appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig P 250 is an amazing platform from which you can change caliber, sizes from full to sub compact, and grips as well, I don't the .45 sub is out yet so that is between full and compact until it is....I own two in .40 S&W which is also an awesome round. The P 250 is only available as DA and will have a revolver like trigger, but they are exceptionally smooth but long, mine are extremely accurate and have been flawless as well as the prices for these is good at the moment as Sig has reduced them.......JJ


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

You want light, compact (the size and weight of the new "micro" 9 mm's) with all the bells and whistles and a fantastic trigger, look at the ParaOrd PDA/LDA. Now you have a full house 45 ACP that you can carry in your pocket and not even feel it. I've even won bowling pin matches with one. Take a look before you decide. Para USA, High-Quality Handguns: Products


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The P250 is a great CCW(I own several). I would feel well armed with a 92, but It's rather large and heavy for carry. Check out a 250 .45 compact. I think it's the perfect carry gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pistol_N00b11 said:


> Hey all. I am looking around into getting a start and I am doing some research on what is a good one to conceal. I know I want something a little on the smaller side, so I don't have the bulge but at the same time I want something of substance. I am thinking of 2 in particular, not sure if the dimensions as I am imagining them are the truth though. I am very interested in the Sig P250 as it is compact but still has the .45 ACP, which if I recall correctly is a pretty decent round. I am also considering the Beretta 92F. I know this is at least a bit bigger but I like that it too is a decent round for protection with the 9mm.
> 
> Any advice anyone can spot me? Opinions on which is better? All appreciated. Thanks in advance!


If your primary concern is CC, then go with the SIG. It just makes sense. If your primary concern is a gun to do some real fighting with, which most of us will never do, then go with the Beretta. JMHO.


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

The Beretta is so heavy and complicated, if you MUST go 9 mm, there are many with more elegant designs and far less weight to carry.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DepOne said:


> The Beretta is so heavy and complicated, if you MUST go 9 mm, there are many with more elegant designs and far less weight to carry.


MMM? I would have to disagree, while heavier than the polymer framed 9's out there it's not bad at all, lighter than a Sig 226 or any 1911. I've never had a problem with the weight, around 32 to 33 ounces unloaded. As far as complicated I'm not sure what you mean, it is very far from complicated, I've had one for 18 years with thousands upon thousands of rounds through it and never replaced anything except the recoil springs when needed? If SHTF it would be one of the first pistol's I'd grab if I had the choice. Amazingly reliable, accurate and durable.


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

While I respect your opinion I'd first grab a long gun but, if I had to grab a pistol it would be a major caliber (45 ACP) and if it had to be a double action, probably a Sig P220. But since I've carried and handled a 1911 professionally since the 60s, that would be my first choice. If I had handled another gun that long it would be that one.

But face it. The Beretta was chosen for Uncle Sam due to purely political considerations. It's there for the feds to use, but they choose not to and the special ops military guys do the same. They're the pros.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DepOne said:


> While I respect your opinion I'd first grab a long gun but, if I had to grab a pistol it would be a major caliber (45 ACP) and if it had to be a double action, probably a Sig P220. But since I've carried and handled a 1911 professionally since the 60s, that would be my first choice. If I had handled another gun that long it would be that one.
> 
> But face it. The Beretta was chosen for Uncle Sam due to purely political considerations. It's there for the feds to use, but they choose not to and the special ops military guys do the same. They're the pros.


Yes, the 92/M9 scammed it's way through both military trials and under bid sig at the end, that's politics I guess. Lacking a rail for assessories, i'd agree perhaps not as well suited for special ops. 9mm hardball I agree is not as effective as 45 ball, but good HP"s in 9mm not bad at all. I respect 1911's but they hold less bb's and if you claim the 1911's platform or the 45's cartridge design to be more reliable overall in functioning i'd beg to differ. Less recoil generally ='s quicker follow up shot's, shooters being equal, but I have seen the best 45 shooters shoot as quck as any 9mm shooters out there to be honest. To each their own, and as I believe shot placement and how many you get there wins the day is my humble opinion. I've had exceptional performance with mine and if i had to grab a pistol to rely upon my 92 would be it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys, seriously, I own three Berettas and find them easy to take down and put back together. Maybe not as easy as a Glock, but easy enough for the common shooter to handle. As far as "scamming" its way into the military's inventory? I can't say that it got there any more "crookedly" than any other gun in history. Is it the best sidearm for out military? Well...I think the gun is sound, but maybe the caliber is not what we want to go with. I would say the caliber was more of a political consideration than the gun itself. (NATO standard crap) JMHO.


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

My understanding from someone who was definitely in the know was that this was a demand before we were allowed to station cruise missiles in Italy. I certainly don't have personal knowledge that this is true, but I do respect the person who told me. And look back at what ws happening at the time and it makes sense.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Beretta has an enviable track record for both reliability and durability. You would be hard pressed to find another weapon that would beat it in either of those two catagories. And it is a proven design.

And because of its wide spread use there are lots of accessories (like holsters) available for it.

But it is not compact or light or easy to conceal. It is also not a very modern design (but neither is the 1911 Colt).

The Sig is a very modern design. It is lighter and smaller and more versatile. The Sig quality is always very good to excellent. So you would expect a reliable and durable weapon, and it probably will prove to be so. The early returns sound encouraging. But it is not proven to the same extent that the Beretta is. And holster choices are far fewer.

So you have to decide which is more important to you, the proven history of a "classic" design, or the more nearly cutting edge design from a reputable company. And which is more important to you, the smaller size of the Sig or the recoil absorbing weight of the Beretta.

Think on that for a while, but remember this is not a marriage. If you don't like the weapon you bought trade it in on something else. Almost no one finds the ideal weapon on the first try. And many of us have several for different applications.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Dpn't get me wrong--I actually LIKE the Beretta. I carried a 96 for a couple of years so I know from whence I speak on this issue. It's a horse pistol. It's frackin huge--you know how everyone calls an HK Mark 23 a "crew served handgun"? The 92 is a half inch shorter, as tall, and wider, and it weighs more. The safety is in a God awful place for quick use, and for a pistol of that size the mag capacity is pretty limited at 15.

For concealed carry, I can't give it the nod. I don't know anything about the Sig, but other examples of thatbrand are HEAVY (and I hate the roundness of the grip)

Dan


----------



## rgbiker (Dec 13, 2011)

New guy from Arizona here. I owned a SIG P250-9 subcompact early this year. 12 round magazine. DAO with second strike capability without racking the slide. What i didn't like was the looooong trigger pull. I sold it.

I have no first hand experience with the 92F.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

rgbiker said:


> New guy from Arizona here. I owned a SIG P250-9 subcompact early this year. 12 round magazine. DAO with second strike capability without racking the slide. What i didn't like was the looooong trigger pull. I sold it.
> 
> I have no first hand experience with the 92F.


The p250 may have a long trigger but is very smooth IMO. I own an Sig p250 and me personally I think it's a well put together gun. I see a lot on the web that people have a love or hate relationship with the p250, this is a gun that any buyer is looking to buy will have to just test it out for themselves and see if they like it. IMO it's a Sig Sauer, at a descent price, and is a very well put together gun if you can get use to the DAO trigger what more can you ask for.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Beretta 92 --  really nice pistol -- too big for concealed carry, in my opinion. If you want DA/SA than Sig, CZ, or even Beretta PX4 might just work for you.

I'd start with 9mm - cheaper to shoot, easier to learn with, works quite well, from all reports. There are many very fine self defense loads out there, and many choices of fairly inexpensive practice ammo.

As far as 45ACP goes - wait until you are proficient with 9mm before moving on to 45ACP. 

Another choice for 9mm might also be the Springfield XDm - it has a grip safety, and many folks enjoy shooting it. 

I've never fired a Sig 250, but find it a very interesting concept. I would look very carefully at it as an interesting alternative. The times I've handled the pistol (at gun shows, etc.) it seems to have a really smooth trigger for a double action. It's something to consider.


----------

